# Lady kills snake and couldn't be more proud



## Inlandtaipan078 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Published:* 17/03/09
*Source: forums.ebay.com.au/thread.jspa?threadID=500106958&start=0*

*I stumbled upon this on A ebay forum and why has she not been arrested she doesn't know who I am and want to keep it that way!*

*I'm not sure if you have to log in or sign up to veiw it*


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 17, 2009)

thats a bit harsh....


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 17, 2009)

Inlandtaipan078 said:


> *Published:* 17/03/09
> *Source: forums.ebay.com.au/thread.jspa?threadID=500106958&start=0*
> 
> *I stumbled upon this on A ebay forum and why has she not been arrested she doesn't know who I am and want to keep it that way!*
> ...



have u reported her...i hope sum1 does.,all her information is on there..she even says,she manged to get the kitten loose..but they still killed it..i hope sum1 here dobbs her in.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmmm i cant view it,
Can you post what she said in here ?


----------



## amazonian (Mar 17, 2009)

No harm done. Its just a coastal :lol:


----------



## elapid68 (Mar 17, 2009)

A bit to long, at last count 94 posts. Basically her cat was up a tree eyeing off some wattle birds for breakfast and a coastal nailed it. She then killed the snake to save her cat. Everyone is going on about how brave she was confronting the snake etc.


----------



## chloethepython (Mar 17, 2009)

on ebay,go on community,then discussion boards,then general discussion boards,then the chin wag,its called snake wrangling as requested
i hope thats right


----------



## kel (Mar 17, 2009)

pitty it didnt wrap around her bloody neck instead of her arm


----------



## stimsoni09 (Mar 17, 2009)

kel said:


> pitty it didnt wrap around her bloody neck instead of her arm




i second that


----------



## JasonL (Mar 17, 2009)

If it's yellow, let it mellow, if it's brown, chop it up with a shovel.


----------



## method (Mar 17, 2009)

Someone should take a shovel to her neck, and no I'm not kiddding.


----------



## xycom (Mar 17, 2009)

Has anyone ever been charged with such an offence?


Per


----------



## zard (Mar 17, 2009)

why was this even bought here? so you can hang judgment on her ??

ok she did the wrong thing in our eyes, we know better, we are aware of how to deal with such a situation (leaving aside the fact the animal was outside)

it is NOT against the law to kill a snake if you are in fear of your familys or pets wellbeing.


----------



## adder99 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep i agree but still she shouldent have killed it.And more people shuld be able to tell the diferance between pythons & vens.


----------



## justbrad (Mar 17, 2009)

People should be held accountable for their actions wether it is against reptiles or any other animal. Its disgusting. I'm sure there would be plenty more "judgement" and action if she had killed a dog, even if it had hold of her cat. Why is it ok to kill a snake? 

Cats should not be allowed outside - they are a massive threat to native wildlife.


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 17, 2009)

all im going to say is i wish this lady and her cat were strangled by this snake...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 17, 2009)

it is NOT against the law to kill a snake if you are in fear of your familys or pets wellbeing.......yes it is really ,but in certain situations,hence you are in an area where you cant get help and its you or the snake ,you would get away with it ,however, if you are just in your home and are able to ring for a licensed snake catcher ,and you choose to ignore that and take the matter into your own hands then you are breaking the law and you could face penalties.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 17, 2009)

zard said:


> why was this even bought here? so you can hang judgment on her ??
> 
> ok she did the wrong thing in our eyes, we know better, we are aware of how to deal with such a situation (leaving aside the fact the animal was outside)
> 
> it is NOT against the law to kill a snake if you are in fear of your familys or pets wellbeing.



familys well being ??:S..ahaha its a 2mtr skinny little carpet snake!!..also i was not aware your allowed to kill local native wildlife to save your cat!!.i thought it was other way around,your pets arnt allowed to kill any wildlife...hmmm...also it says there!! they had manged to get the kitten out of its grasp!.and recently in the past few mnths ppl have had their pets actually eaten!! and they did not harm the snake,even after it swolled their pets!..

even tho its a reptile,it should be no different to killing a koala or a emu! its widlife and cruelty to wildife..and there are penalties for that!!..she should cop a fine atleast.


----------



## Casey (Mar 17, 2009)

Actually the way that the parks and wildlife act is written it would be near impossible to charge someone with harming snakes. Even if you could prove they didnt have to do it...it sucks but at the moment thats how things are


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2009)

Haha the hunter was hunted...


----------



## Jarden (Mar 19, 2009)

omg id so flame her if i had a ebay acc what a clown


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 19, 2009)

Pure ignorance *shakes head*


----------



## edgewing (Mar 21, 2009)

Just been browsing through the regs here in SA and it would be interesting to see what the law makes of it. I read the following section to refer only to poisonous reptiles not carpets going about their own lawful business.

54—Dangerous magpies and poisonous reptiles
(1) It is lawful for any person without any permit or other authority under this Act, to kill
any Australian magpie that has attacked or is attacking any person.
(2) It is lawful for any person without any permit or other authority under this Act, to kill
any poisonous reptile that—
(a) has attacked, is attacking or is likely to attack, any person; or
(b) is in dangerous proximity to any person; or
(c) is, or has been, in such proximity to a person as to cause reasonable anxiety to
that person.

Not sure what the regs are in her state of residence but most of the states are similar.

:?


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 21, 2009)

zard said:


> why was this even bought here? so you can hang judgment on her ??
> 
> ok she did the wrong thing in our eyes, we know better, we are aware of how to deal with such a situation (leaving aside the fact the animal was outside)
> 
> it is NOT against the law to kill a snake if you are in fear of your familys or pets wellbeing.



im sorry no were in the legal system of any state does it say you can kill a proteced animal to save a pet never mind the fact that her cat was outside wich is illegal without a at cage through the entire country. and to top it all off it was a python and she knew it was a python even a 2 meter one poses no threat to a human if left alone.

so to sum up 

she killed protected native wildlife to save an introduced pest speices that was hunting other protected native wildlife when it got attacked by the snake.

this is the reason why i hate people i really do they dont actually care about the enviroment or our wildlife so long as they have thier cute and fluffy animals the rest of the world can rot.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 21, 2009)

edgewing said:


> .
> (2) It is lawful for any person without any permit or other authority under this Act, to kill
> any poisonous reptile that—....



So by that law you cannot kill a brown snake because it is not poisonous?


----------



## ozianimals (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with you fuscus...... I could eat all Aussie snakes and not die from poisoning. 
Therefor no one is legally allowed to kill any snake in Aus as they are protected and all venomous not poisonous.
Poisons do harm if swallowed in 99.9% of poisons.
Venom has to enter the blood stream.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 21, 2009)

No australian wildlife authority will ever even attempt to pursue the issue. As stated its nearly impossible to get a conviction by killing a snake near your home regardless of other options available.

Also it isnt against the law across the country to have uncaged cats outside. This area is governed by council by laws and there is still many councils that dont require this.


----------



## funcouple (Mar 21, 2009)

zard said:


> why was this even bought here? so you can hang judgment on her ??
> 
> ok she did the wrong thing in our eyes, we know better, we are aware of how to deal with such a situation (leaving aside the fact the animal was outside)
> 
> it is NOT against the law to kill a snake if you are in fear of your familys or pets wellbeing.


 
are you kidding? 
hang her i say
if she was a responsible cat owner she wouldnt of been an irresponsible snake killer
she admits to killing a protected species, so she should be convicted and given the maximum fine


----------



## haymista (Mar 22, 2009)

i think itd be interesting for her to see it from a snake owners point of view, i bet it hasnt even occured to her that people would dissagree with what she did


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 22, 2009)

ozianimals said:


> I agree with you fuscus...... I could eat all Aussie snakes and not die from poisoning.
> Therefor no one is legally allowed to kill any snake in Aus as they are protected and all venomous not poisonous.
> Poisons do harm if swallowed in 99.9% of poisons.
> Venom has to enter the blood stream.



That's actually not true, it's a myth propagated by snake people (it's mostly snake people that take notice). Poison includes any substance which causes damage by chemical action. Many dictionaries include venomous snakes as examples of poisonous things.

You can ingest many poisons without harm. For example, you can drink kerosene and it won't hurt you. If you inject kerosene you'll be in trouble. You'd never call kerosene a venom. There are countless things which are harmful if injected but harmless if ingested.

Venomous is a better word to use when referring to snakes, because venom is a more specific word than poison, but venom is a type of poison, so both terms are correct. It's a bit like saying a snake is not an animal because it's a reptile. It's both.

As for the snake killer, it's a shame people will be called heros in situations like these  The snake was otherwise going to do a bit of good for the world, ironically the hero saved the vermin and killed the precious animal. Unfortunately you'll never ever get anyone in the slightest bit of legal trouble for killing a wild snake because they'll always claim they believed there was a danger, and perhaps more importantly, most people will take their side. Raising awareness is good, but getting angry and aggressive doesn't help our cause, it just makes us seem fanatical to the other side and makes them resentful and more keen to kill more snakes. The biggest effect it'll have is upsetting you. Frustrating, huh?


----------



## edgewing (Mar 22, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> So by that law you cannot kill a brown snake because it is not poisonous?



I don't write the laws, that is what lawyers and public servants are for  They have to earn their keep somehow.


----------

